# Sons Of Malal



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

with thanks to bloodthirster my chaos legion has been named the Sons Of Malal, was just wondering wheter they should have shiny white new armour, or dirty white armour.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Dirty. Gives it some depth.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Down and Dirty.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's impossible to keep white clean when you're fighting. A little bit of grit makes them look more realistic.


----------



## Lorgars_Champion (May 11, 2008)

Also keeping in mind that they are a Chaos Legion, there armour has probably seen better days, so I think it should be dirtier. If you're good enough, try painting in little niks and scratches and stuff in the armour, try and make it look battle hardened, you know? Makes for a great impression at the game table.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Malal frowns upon those in plain white armour :threaten:
Disiples of Malal:









DEATH TO CHAOS! LONG LIVE THE RENEGADE GOD!!! :victory:


----------



## -xecutioner- (Dec 23, 2007)

yeh, dark and scratchy is best. keeping white armour clean in the 41st millenium is like trying to stand in a desert and not get sand in your shoe.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, plus you could hit it with some blood splatters to make it extra gory.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

personaly, i think it should be clean. it shows that there is some kind of sorcery protecting them from harm (and dirt).


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

jakkie said:


> personaly, i think it should be clean. it shows that there is some kind of sorcery protecting them from harm (and dirt).


I like that idea. "I, Great Malal, Wish To Grant New Power To My Loyal Servants, Who Have Served Me For Thousands Of Years, Hmmm.... Lets See, I Grant You The Ability To Keep Your Armour Clean!"


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

*ALL HAIL MALAL!!!!*









Oh & regarding the painting of white I am currently painting two armies that have white as a primary colour (Order of the Argent Shroud & Disiples of Malal) & I can tell you now that I am DESPISING trying to paint a "clean" white on the sisters. Its reall hard work & if you make the slightest mistake it looks awful its driving me nuts! :headbutt:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

dakari-mane;
[COLOR=magenta said:


> Oh & regarding the painting of white I am currently painting two armies that have white as a primary colour (Order of the Argent Shroud & Disiples of Malal) & I can tell you now that I am DESPISING trying to paint a "clean" white on the sisters. Its reall hard work & if you make the slightest mistake it looks awful its driving me nuts! :headbutt:[/COLOR]


Two white armies, man your a glutton for punishment!!! :laugh:


----------

